# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  [22-02-18] UMTv2 / UMTPro - UltimateMTK v1.3 - Added New Devices and more...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2/UMTPro Innovative and Intelligent  *  *UltimateMTK v1.3*     *Support functions:* - *Read Info* - *Reset FRP* (For devices supporting this feature)
- *Reset Locks* (All Android Versions, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- *Read Pattern* (Android 5.x and earlier, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- *Format FS*
- *Format FS* _(Advance)  _ *Added Support for following** Devices:* *Gionee   * 
- E8  *iBall  *  
- Andi 5.5H Weber  *Lenovo   * 
- K50a40
- A7000
- A526
- Tab 2 A7-30HC  *LYF   * 
- LS-5013
- LS-5506  *Micromax   * 
- Q338
- A102
- Q355  *Mione   * 
- R5  *Multilaser   * 
- MS50M  *OptimaSmart   * 
- 80Q  *Xolo   * 
- A500S
- Prime W1715   *Added Driver Verification*
- Now software will abort if required driver is not installed.
- In such case, phone should stay in flash mode, and you should manually update driver from _UltimateMTK\Driver_ folder.   *Fixed Bug with MT6582 Related Operations*   *Added Stop Button*   *Important*
- Features introduced here will work on other devices too, which are not litsed here.
- User needs to untick By Model checkbox to be able to select Platform manually.
- For manual work, just select desired Method (1 is for older devices, and 4 is for latest) and DA.
- Rest operations will work same.   *Notes : 
- Some features are device/OS specific and may not work on all devices.*   *YOU FOUND SOME BUG?*
- Please start a new thread, and post complete log (no cuts), and full screenshot.
- Follow your thread for instructions.
- When we tell you something, try it, and also post complete log with screenshot.
- If you post about anything NOT WORKING, WITHOUT LOG and SCREENSHOT, it will be useless and will be DELETED.   *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...    SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO         ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE  OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS  SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF  FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID /  IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].      PLEASE       DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST   REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND       SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST  WILL  BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.*

----------

